# Schools



## jaxs (Mar 18, 2012)

Please can anyone advise me on good state secondary schools !! We will be moving to Perth nxt year and would like to know of good schools so we can decide on which suburb to rent !! My daughter will be 12 when we arrive !! Any help will be greatly received !! Thank you peeps . Luv jaxs . X


----------



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

It depends on her interests as they mostly try to specialist a little with the non core subjects. As a very general rule, look at the median house price for surrounding suburbs, the higher it is, often the "better" the school.
Also some do ESL if u need it.
Also google myschool for a website w similar name


----------



## TommyGAU (Apr 2, 2012)

Ya need to spend a little more time Googling!


----------

